# Korber Centerville station



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Anybody have an idea as to what scale (1/24, 1.20.3, etc.) this building is? Thanks. -Kevin.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, It's 1:24. It was one of my first kits.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have one?

They are pretty hard to find nowadays. 


I was looking for one a few years ago and couldn't find one. Settled for a very similar Korber house.


Here's what it looks in relation to LGB coaches:


----------

